# When will she stop looking so funny?



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Ray is now 19 weeks old. She was the only long coat (long stock) in her litter. All are sables.

About 4 weeks ago, all of the other pups lost the skunk/raccoon look and the black hairs came out. They are all very dark now. Ray is still bright red with the black stripe. Her "ear hair" is long, and she looks like she has a mane, but it's all only really long around her face.

Do the long coats just take longer to change? She looks very strange right now and I'm ready for her to start looking like a dog again! :laugh:

She has always been behind the others. She didn't develop the stripe look until 3 weeks after the rest of them.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She sounds adorable! Stosh was one of 3 long coats out of the litter and coincidentally he's been very slow to mature in many ways. He still has the wild ear floofies that get all crinkly when he's wet. I's day he was about 7 mos before he settled into his coat. I'd love to see some pics of Ray- she sounds unique


----------



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

This is a poor picture of her, but it's all I have at the moment. 
This was Ray at the vet yesterday.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's beautiful! being a long coat, she's gotta grow the coat out. She'll get there. she's young so dont trip on it.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I don't know about the coat, but I think she looks absolutely adorable!! I just want to squeeze her, she is so cute!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She is so adorable! It's funny that she has the ear floofies but a smooth coat. Like KZ said, it's going to take a while. Can't wait to see what she looks like!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Stosh said:


> She is so adorable! It's funny that she has the ear floofies but a smooth coat. Like KZ said, it's going to take a while. Can't wait to see what she looks like!


Her coat isn't as smooth as it looks in the picture. She definitely isn't as fluffy as most long coats though. Her back hair is long and wavy. Other than that, she is just "wooly".

It's going to be interesting to see how she matures. She appeared solid black at birth and had always been the darkest pup with the darkest mask - seems to be opposite now.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You are describing Halo! She was also the darkest pup in her litter, but then she lightened up, then darkened.... Sables go through many stages on their way to maturity. She has very long ear floofies, but the rest of her coat is not that long, nothing like my boy Keefer. 

Here she is at the same age as your pup:


----------



## tracyaesaert (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh she looks soooooooooo adorable and I think she needs to grow out of it.... Ours was the only girl of the litter, the boys already had their "regular" coat and ours was like a month or so later.... And now she lost all her puppy hairs and starts looking like a fullgrown GSD !!!  ( I just wish she would not grow much more, cause the boys are all between the 40kg and 52kg and ours only 32 for the moment !! )


----------



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been around many sables, just not coated ones.

do you have an adult photo of Halo? Her coat is very similar to Ray's.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a recent picture of Halo at about 2-1/2 years old:










And this one is from 4 months earlier:


----------



## Thrakk (Sep 1, 2011)

I love the floofies! 

I would not worry about the coloration. I am assuming you are not showing him. I don't believe lack of a saddle is a serious fault. 

Just love him - he'll turn out to be whatever he turns out to be. Focus on his temperament and training. Make him a good citizen. Long coat, short coat, black, red, tan, whatever - he's still a GSD.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think she looks beautiful! Sables are so cool cause they can change so much. Make sure you keep taking tons of photos weekly!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I think she looks beautiful! Sables are so cool cause they can change so much. Make sure you keep taking tons of photos weekly!


Photos, yea! I think it is phenomenal how the colors change.
What goes on in those little follicles is amazing.


----------

